# Live plants for arboreal snake enclosure?



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

In setting up my new carpet python enclosure I am interested in investing in some live plants, or a live plant. Just as a possibility. I would however need a plant that gets fairly thick branches in order to support the snake as it grows and becomes larger and as I upgrade the enclosure itself.

Also, maybe some type of hardy 'accent plants' would be nice too?

I'm not sure what I should go with. But something animal friendly would be great. And something not overly high maitenance, either. The plant will have fluorescent light from above and ambient light throughout the day.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

if you like the live plants i have they are called pothos i like them a lot super hardy and grow fast heres a link the talks about them

http://www.aboutflowers.com/gandb/pothos.html

hope this helps

dark FrOsT


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very cool. Those would be sweet to wrap around large pieces of driftwood and such to make for a really leafy green look. Climbing plants are awesome.

Now all I need to do is find one with really thick stems and strong branches... I'm thinking a ficus but they're so delicate when they're small. We'll see.

I'm going to use that site to check out a few more plants.

Is that pothos plant animal friendly?

Thanks!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Did some more searching around and found some good lists of plants that have been approved as reptile safe for chameleons, check out the Bluebeast plant list and and this chameleon care sheet.

I'm assuming that these would also be good for my carpet python.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i would think so to.... also the potho is reptile freindly and was recomended cause i was told that these would be able to take the abuse of my ball python so i would assume it would be good for your jungle


----------

